# Eating squirrels



## WOLVERINE47

Moved into new home in Nov. 2012, and plenty of them here, both Black's & Big Fat Gray's. Looking for good EASY ways to cook then. I've never eaten squirrel before but, want to try them. Thinking of buying a good Air rifle to take them with, I have a little over an acre w/ a couple not to close houses near by. (air Rifle)


----------



## Tron322

Not sure of your neighbors but you should try to get a feeler on them, rules for hunting are 450 feet away from buildings, I got a guy about 200 feet from me that shoots the other way, I have no problem with it, but if I was a jerk I could make an issue.

personally your neighbors really have to be jerks to care about a bb gun going off.

I have a Crossman 760 I am gonna use behind my house when the season opens, got plenty of squirrels growing up with it , nice scope for head shots.

I personally think the ribs to the head are worthless, have never thought they were worth the trouble, where I hit them anyway. I skin the back legs and spine, cut it in half so I have 2 quarters of squirrel, boil these for about 15 20 minutes to soften the meat, then cook it slow on the grill with BBQ sauce. makes it edible and not so tough, I have only cooked about 10 or 15 this way and no problems, good luck.


----------



## hillbillie

AS with any animal the younger/ smaller are the best table fare.
Shot a very large male once and it was so strong tasting that there was no way of eating it.If this had been our first experience eating squirrel we would never eat it again.
Same reason you see only lamb and not mutton in the grocery stores


----------



## fishdip

I think they taste like rabbit,very good.But no fun to skin,I quartered them like i do rabbits,brown them in flour salt & pepper put them in a pressure cooker with onions and cream of chichen soup and pressure cook for about 30 minutes.TASTY!


----------



## WOLVERINE47

fishdip said:


> I think they taste like rabbit,very good.But no fun to skin,I quartered them like i do rabbits,brown them in flour salt & pepper put them in a pressure cooker with onions and cream of chichen soup and pressure cook for about 30 minutes.TASTY!


I don't have a pressure cooker. But, thanks for the replies. I'm thinking about a Pellet Rifle not BB, more knock down power I believe.


----------



## WOLVERINE47

Tron322 said:


> Not sure of your neighbors but you should try to get a feeler on them, rules for hunting are 450 feet away from buildings, I got a guy about 200 feet from me that shoots the other way, I have no problem with it, but if I was a jerk I could make an issue.


I know about the 450' rule. I alreadyt talked to them(2) about Bow Season. Thanks Do I have to wait for Small Game Season to hunt in my own yard?


----------



## Fabner1

WOLVERINE47 said:


> I know about the 450' rule. I already talked to them(2) about Bow Season. Thanks *Do I have to wait for Small Game Season to hunt in my own yard?*


47,

Yes!

O'lame


----------



## ih772

I've killed more squirrels than I want to count with just a Crosman 760 bb/pellet rifle. Cut them into quarters and put them in the crock pot on low with some cream of mushroom soup and enjoy.


----------



## north_of_mackinaw

A crock pot with cream of chicken soup works just fine too.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

Pressure cooker for 20 minutes, rolled in flour, Heaven!

Don't forget the fried taters and gravy!:idea:


----------



## 2Lungs

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Pressure cooker for 20 minutes, rolled in flour, Heaven!
> 
> Don't forget the fried taters and gravy!:idea:


X-2


----------



## Mushroom Jack

I noticed no one said Squirrel Stew, After cooking till tender bone them out and add to all the stew ingredients. I always add the squirrel after all the veggies and gravy are cooked, as to not over cook the squirrel.


----------



## 6Speed

Squirrel pot pie.....cook em down, pressure cooker or whatever method you like to make them tender, add taters, carrots, peas and put them in a pie crust. Bake at 325 until its done. Add cheese if you like it. Very good stuff....

Search the small game recipes. There are some good ones out there....


----------



## Tron322

WOLVERINE47 said:


> I know about the 450' rule. I alreadyt talked to them(2) about Bow Season. Thanks Do I have to wait for Small Game Season to hunt in my own yard?


 
yeah, its stupid only coyote and raccoon have that year round season that is determined by the landowners imagination, "doing damage or about to do damage."

squirrels are trying to pry and chew thru copper on a bird feeder I have..... they are doing damage.

Might just live trap them and release them, trap and all into one of my ponds, then I can fry them up.


----------



## Firefighter

Tron322 said:


> yeah, its stupid only coyote and raccoon have that year round season that is determined by the landowners imagination, "doing damage or about to do damage."
> 
> squirrels are trying to pry and chew thru copper on a bird feeder I have..... they are doing damage.
> 
> Might just live trap them and release them, trap and all into one of my ponds, then I can fry them up.


Squirrel putting a hole in your house? Damage. 

Hole in your bird feeder( don't care if it's framed with 24k gold)? Tough luck. Blame yourself for giving them access or plot revenge until September 15th.


PS. Isn't much better than pressure cooked and then properly prepared squirrel...


----------



## MERGANZER

Firefighter said:


> Squirrel putting a hole in your house? Damage.
> 
> Hole in your bird feeder( don't care if it's framed with 24k gold)? Tough luck. Blame yourself for giving them access or plot revenge until September 15th.
> 
> 
> PS. Isn't much better than pressure cooked and then properly prepared squirrel...


 
So if a raccoon was on the bird feeder and ruining it thats dfamage but not for a squirrel??? Damage is damage. The rule unfortunately only applies to the raccoon and not the squirrel. Do what you gotta do afterall its a squirrel. Just shut your mouth about it.

Ganzer


----------



## west200

I believe red squirrels are open year round, unfortunately one would need about ten for a meal.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

Never ate a red squirrel??????


----------



## Patman75

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Never ate a red squirrel??????


They taste just like squirrel.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

I would think so just smaller.


----------

